# New S.E. Washington State Club!



## Budvar (Feb 5, 2008)

Serving the Tri-cities (Kennewick/Pasco/Richland) and surrounding areas. 

Mid Columbia Beekeepers Association. Meetings roughly every 2nd Wednesday of the month. 

We're just two months old, but already have a good member base, and have applied for nonprofit status. 

We formed mainly out of need. There are no beekeeper organizations in this part of the state. The closest is in Spokane, which is 140 miles away.

Our president, Dave White, has many years experience both as a hobbiest and commercially.

Hope to hear from you!

Chris Kilmer
Publisher, Mid Columbia Beekeepers Association
[email protected]
509.544.9523


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nice to see another washington person on here!


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> nice to see another washington person on here!



Chef do you attend any meetings?

I was thinking of hitting Skagit and stanwood-camano

JoeMcc


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Joe:

somtimes I go to Pudget Sound. I do not like it much though. Dont learn as much as I wish. 

I want to visit Snohomish sometime. I ehar their club is informative. 

What happend with the call? Phones are easy to use!


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> Joe:
> 
> somtimes I go to Pudget Sound. I do not like it much though. Dont learn as much as I wish.
> 
> ...


I dogged you didnt I? I guess I was hoping to call my friend about splits first. Im going to send you an email... I have a question first.

JoeMcc


----------



## Budvar (Feb 5, 2008)

Our new website!

http://www.midcolumbiabeekeepersassociation.org/


----------

